# Check this out - new catchbox!



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Me and my son decided on a project today, it's definately not finished yet at all, not even close. But what we've got done so far today is pretty cool. And very fun. The floors slanted so all the ammo rolls to same place. So is the roof for rain. There will be lights inside it for night shooting and also will be moving targets. The cans we just set up to play with today. They will not b in this. It will also have locking doors on it and a shingled roof and get painted and finished to be weather proof. What do y'all guys think so far???


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Pretty awesome Fish!! Great father/son project too. I remember every project my father and I worked on together. Making a great shooting gallery, pretty cool. Making lifelong memories with your little guy, admirably very cool!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I see fun times in your future!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u Fury for responding to my post. Yes every father/son moment is definately extremely precious. He is five and half years old. At 10-12 feet he nails a can every time. Yesterday he hit a can from 25 feet 3 times in a row the first five shots he made. He loves his slingshots as we all do. Tomorrow we will be making this target range really awesome . I gotta find a little electric motor so we can have revolving targets. It's gonna be cool. There will be several different targets for several different challenges


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u Stone Cold Mr Hays ! We LOVE ur videos and we love shooting ur equipment. His name is Kash and he loves his pocket predator boyscout . He loves watching ur videos. He cracks up everytime because he thinks it's so amazing that u can make those shots. He wants to strike a match he tells me lol.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats a great shooting gallery youve got going. better yet, the lil guy is going to remember that day forever.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Love it!

I look forward to seeing your moving targets


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

What a lovely piece of work. I'm so looking forward to seeing it finished! What a lovely father/son project, and I'm so happy to hear that he's following in your footsteps with slingshots.

Cheers, Tristan


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks all u guys! And thanks for posting. There will be more progress pics to follow


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks very good Fish! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Multiple choice targets in catchbox! I did something similar but your's is cooler, better designed. Keep us updated.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome buddy! Full of fun!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Heck ya! Thank u my fellow slingas . I sure appreciate y'all


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome!
Two suggestions


Remove the child from the catchbox - moving targets are fun but the heat you get from the police isn't worth it.
Install a false, sloping bottom (no jokes!) so when your ammo hits the deck, it rolls forward into a small bucket that's hanging on the front. 

Cool catchbox!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol Mr Buns the child is not the moving target lol. And the floor slopes to the back and all the ammo goes to the same place. I'm gonna drill a hole so the ammo goes thru and drops in a catch bucket. Thank u so much. Any ideas are def welcome. I've got the moving target design figured out, but I've got to figure out how to slow down this ceiling fan motor. It's gonna be awesome . Thank u very much for posting ABG


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

In that case, it's [email protected] near perfect!

The most satisfying noise is
*CRACK* (can hit) directly followed by a *THUD* (backstop material), then *TONK* (bearing hitting the base) and *rollrollroll... ****** (the ammo rolling into a bucket full of steel balls).


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice catch box dude! "Crack, thud, tonk, *****" lol


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is one sweet son and dad project,it turned out great


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is awesome!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I was going to suggest a cheap rotisserie motor that is already geared to go slow. Good luck with the fan motor though. Share what you did to the motor after it is done please. I am curious.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice catchbox. Sounds like the lil guy is going to give you a run for it target shooting. lol.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great project to do with your son!!! Wish my dad had done something like that with me. You guys will make many happy memories together. Happy shooting!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks Kibg Btoon , BigRon, and Can Openee, you guys rock ! Fury that's a GREAT idea for the rotisserie motor. I'm looking for one nude lol


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

OMG I meant 'now' NOT nude. Dam auto correct lol


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Reset he really is pretty good at it, he surprises me all the time with good shots. Charles I wish my dad wuda too, and we really do enjoy our afternoon shooting . Thanks guys


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That damn thing looks nicer then my shed! Nice job with you and your son doing it together too!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> In that case, it's [email protected] near perfect!
> 
> The most satisfying noise is
> *CRACK* (can hit) directly followed by a *THUD* (backstop material), then *TONK* (bearing hitting the base) and *rollrollroll... ****** (the ammo rolling into a bucket full of steel balls).


 :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Great catchbox. Great kid. Great dad. Look for a small DC motor.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

That's a great catchbox, Fish. Excellent father & son project. Are you taking orders?......just kidding.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice box as it is. If you have a fan motor you can slow it down by putting a dimmer switch inline on the power cord.


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

really nice ... now there is one more project I would like to do ...


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u Flatband. TxTickPkr thank u for the kind words. He's a super hardworking and very well mannered kid. He's obsessed with slingshots just like me and all if us here lol. Although, that being said... I do think Mr Gary FlatBand Miller maaay have us all beat lol. He needs help ;p lol jk Gary u truly r one of my heroes . Thanks Green! It's a really fun project. The options are limitless. My next one will be a WHOLE bunch bigger. So much I wAnta do lol. FlipGun THANK YOU for the tip. I worked on that today and cud not figure how to slow it. Thank u. Thank Amm1266, u shud def start making one. It's crazy how ur imagination can run wild. Thanks guys!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

A little progress today. Got my motor and figured hiw ima install it. And then made the return tracks for the ammo to all roll to one hole and drop in bucket and installed it. Also drilled some holes to run electric wire


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job! Great project for you and your son.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome! I haven't seen a good, working, moving target catchbox yet! The dimmer switch is a good idea, too.


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

I may be new to this site and to using a slingshot but I can see the wisdom that went into this idea. Safety first at all cost. I like it for it shows you were thinking ahead. I use a swing seat with an extra tarp covering the space at the back. A cardboard box is placed on the seat with a wooden board at its rear which acts pretty much the same as your model. My idea may be simple but yours was a well thought out project.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you Moon !!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice father son project. Treasure your time with him..they grow older faster than you do...


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u very much Tradspirit. Great advice


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow...what a dad ! Lucky little boy


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

So how did you solve the whole motor issue? Did you use a dimmer on the fan motor or did you buy a rotisserie motor? I am curious to know as I have a similar idea but much smaller in scale.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u Ruthie! That's so nice of you  mr fury about the motor, what I've got is an electric motor out of an old salad blender. I haven't got to work on the motor this week but this weekend it will be my project. There's a few different ideas I have for slowing it down. It maybe to garage saling Saturday morning and get me a rotisserie motor or at the flea market . Also am installing the lights and doing some painting and shingles this weekend. Will post updates


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Just on a goof I looked around and found a wide range of rotisserie motors at a wide range of prices. It seems that the weight they can spin on a spit is the driving factor, torque I guess. But I did see one on amazon rated for 20lbs ( more than enough for your needs) that was going for $22.00. I am not sure if this is overkill for your box but here is what I saw:

http://www.amazon.com/Grillmark-Replacement-Rotisserie-Motor-Lbs/dp/B003CHAKF8

I don't know if this other idea I had will work either but I was thinking about the motor on oscillating fans might be a cheaper option not to mention easier to find at a garage sale. Good luck bud!

Be well,
SF


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

Ceiling fans turn fairly slowly.

It would not be hard to add a Geneva mechanism to one, using some large sheets of hardboard or thin plywood.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

And I just learned what a Geneva mechanism is today thanks to TimR and Google. Thanks to you both


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Great ideas. . Thanks guys!


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

An idea to slow down the fan motor would be to add dimmer switch to the circuit. Then you can you easily adjust the speed of the motor simply by adjusting the dimmer switch! That is what I did with mine, and it works great.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice catchbox !


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice project and cool idea looks like a great design. Do you get any bounce outs?


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow thats a cracker !


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Super sweet!


----------



## tx_digger (Jul 13, 2014)

Super project, and the time spent with family makes it even better. Well done!

For my moving target mechanism, I use a small device used to rotate flies (as in fly fishing) to prevent epoxy from sagging. It turns about 6 rpm, and I attach a smallish (3") piece of pool tube as the targets (each 90 degrees).from 8" lengths of light weight fiberglass ice fishing blanks. Runs all day on 4 AA batteries.. I believe Cabela's still carries these turners...Perhaps a photo when I develop those kinds of techie chops. Safe shooting!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

So good, you should consider it for a profession! Lol Maybe add a PVC drain that carries your ammo back to your shooting spot. 
Really nice Doug, thnx for posting, 
Mike


----------

